# Best and Worst Run States in America



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is researched by the Wall Street Journal.....check out #43.....and Gov. Meatloaf wants to be President.

Click the link under the second paragraph to go straight to the rankings.

Regards, Mike

http://247wallst.com/special-report/2013/11/21/the-best-and-worst-run-states-in-america-a-survey-of-all-50-2/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haha, I guessed california would rank the worst state, I have a friend that couldn't wait to get outa that booby hatch.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I found this article real interesting. One question though is that they show our state of South Dakota with deficit spending? It is in our constitution that we have a balanced budget each year. The state has cash reserves that it fell back on in 08 & 09. So I do not see how they show dept or deficit for our state? Mel


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Mel I concede you should be above MN. Not well run at all.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I am seriously disappointed--Illinois has been #1 in so many things, like most governors in jail, most corrupt politicians, biggest pension underfunding, just to mention a few---that I was sure we'd be #1 in worst run states!

But to fall behind New Mexico!! Yeck.

I am going to write my governor and state rep and tell them to get busy and screw up some more! I want us to be the best "worst run" state.

(I do know that this survey missed $59 billion in teacher's pension fund obligations that aren't there, so this survey may be inaccurate.)

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> Mel I concede you should be above MN. Not well run at all.


Yea I was surprised MN wasn't near the bottom.All they seem to worry about is the sports stadiums in the Cities.And paying out Welfare.


----------

